# Balintawak Escrima Cuentada Seminar - August 22, 2004



## Emptyglass (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello everyone:

 APOLO's KARATE

 with KALIDRADA ARNIS de MANO

 proudly presents

 GRAND MASTER BOBBY TABOADA

 The Original Art of Balintawak Escrima Cuentada System

 SEMINAR

 Sunday, AUGUST 22nd, 2004

 10am - 5pm

 at Apolo's Karate

 8056 Ritchie Hwy, Pasadena, Maryland 21122

 Seventy-five dollars before August 7th * Pre-registrationMust be postmarked by August 7th to receive the pre-registration rate

 Eighty-five at the door or after August 7th

 Please visit http://balintawakseminars.5u.com/photo5.html for more information.

 We had a great turnout at last year's seminar and a great time. Looking forward to seeing some of you there.

 Thanks,

 Rich Curren


----------



## Emptyglass (Aug 2, 2004)

Emptyglass said:
			
		

> Hello everyone:
> 
> APOLO's KARATE
> 
> ...



Hi all:

The pre-reg cut-off date for this is coming up soon.

Hope to see lots of you there.

Sincerely,

Rich Curren


----------



## Mark Lynn (Aug 5, 2004)

Rich

Sorry but it doesn't look like I'll be able to amke it out there.  I checked the flights and the only ones I could take would get me in late to the seminar and to get back home I'd have to leave early.  Unless I want hotel stays added rental car days etc. etc. and that ratchets the cost up for the one day seminar.  I was wanting to see GM Toboada again, I learned alot the last time I saw him.  It was a good seminar.

mark


----------



## Emptyglass (Aug 15, 2004)

Hello:

Only one week left until this seminar. I hope to see some of you there.

Rich Curren


----------



## Emptyglass (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello:

 I would like to give a huge thank you to everyone who came and attended this seminar on Sunday. We had around 40 attendees. It was a great event with lots of sharing and learning all around. Grandmaster Bobby Taboada was awesome as usual and the two instructors he brought along for the ride (Robert from Charlotte, NC and Tom from Nottingham, England) were excellent practicioners and teachers as well. We were also lucky enough to have Master Zach Taco attend from New York City. He was a student of Teofilo Velez in the Philippines and it was a pleasure to watch him practice the art.

 After the seminar there were great stories told and shared by GM Bobby and others about the history of the Balintawak system.

 All in all it was a great time and very educational. Maraming salamat po to everyone who shared in the art with us.

 Rich Curren


----------

